# Norco Aurum 2 2012 Kugellager Hinterbau wechseln



## Thomson86 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Kollegen,

Bei meinem Aurum 2 sind die Lager im Hinterbau durch  Nun überlege ich wie ich die alten Kugellager raus und die neuen einpresse kann. 

Habt ihr eventuell Tips oder schon Erfahrungen gesammelt wie man am besten vorgeht ohne das gute Stück zu verletzen? Welches Werkzeug kommt für euch speziell beim Aurum in Frage?

Hinterbau ist bereits zerlegt und die Ersatzlager vorhanden. 

Nur die alten Lager müssen raus und die neuen rein 

Besten Dank schon mal!

Cheers


----------



## Nukem49 (11. Februar 2015)

Bei mir hat der Lagerwechsel bei 5 von 6 Lagern mit einer Gewindestange relativ gut geklappt. Problem war nur, dass die Lagersitze meistens nicht plan sind. Das macht das ganze etwas komplizierter. Das 6te Lager hat sich beim Einpressen dermaßen verkantet, dass ich es nicht mehr raus (oder richtig rein) bekommen habe. Musste letztlich dann doch zu einem Bikeshop und es dort machen lassen. Der Lack an den Lagersitzen hat bei mir auch etwas gelitten.
Mittlerweile habe ich einen neueren Aurum Rahmen und werde es, wenn ich die Lager wieder wechsel, entweder in einem Shop machen lassen oder aber mit dem "richtigem" Werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (4. Februar 2018)

Guten Abend!
Nachdem dieser Thread vor 3 Jahren völlig unergiebig versumpft ist, grabe ich ihn mal aus und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann / will.
Es steht ein Lagertausch an einem 2012er Aurum an und ich habe 2 Probleme:
Problem 1: welche Werkzeuge, Hilfsmittel generell?
Problem 2: Das Hauptlager - ich konnte lediglich auf der Antriebsseite die Abdeckkappe entfernen, auf der anderen Seite sitzt die Abdeckung bombenfest - kann man die von der Gegenseite mitsamt Achse rausklopfen?
Bin um Tips / Anleitungen / Weblinks sehr dankbar!
MFG


----------



## hawiro (7. Februar 2018)

Mach mal Fotos. Das hört sich an, als wäre die Konstruktion sehr ähnlich zu der meines Shinobis. Und da konnte man die andere Seite vorsichtig rausklopfen.


----------

